# Puppies finally arrived!



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

6 handsome chunky boys and 2 stunning girls have finally arrived!

All being well one of (in the pic of 2) the girls will be Billy's new sister in May! Much excitement in our household 🐾


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So there are two of you getting from the same litter. That is really cool. They are beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes and it's lovely as we have been chatting via PM about the whole experience. It is a stunning litter - am just glad they are finally here!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It's the apricot girl for me!! X 
I think the darker red is a boy? 
Exciting times ahead - I'm sure billy will love her just like Ralph & ruby do..... Without the bonking! Lol - although I'm glad to say that has now ceased xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They are so beautiful. It will be lovely to track your baby girl from being such a tiny baby.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

The pic of the two on their own are both the girls, in the pic of all 8 of them the girls are both on the left and then the 6 boys. I am glad the two girls have similar coloring as we can just wait till we visit then pick for personality. They are so lovely - think the next 7 weeks and 2 days is going to crawl by


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh look, how scrummy, I like the colour of the right hand side one with the nose of the left hand side one!!! both so cute, I'm sure they will both continue being gorgeous, Oh dear poor Fairlie, more pups to brood over!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE!!!! BABIES!! beautiful little babies!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww congratulations Helen , they are just gorgeous. 

What cross are they? Is the handsome Pepe the Dad? 

xxx


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Helen - 7 weeks & 2 days definetly going to drag by.

I am glad Anthony helping with our choice, doubt we would have managed it.
Roll on May.

Oh & we ordered everything, yeah


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Aww congratulations Helen , they are just gorgeous.
> 
> What cross are they? Is the handsome Pepe the Dad?
> 
> xxx



Yes the gorgeous Pepe is dad and the beautiful Vivien is mum. Show cocker, miniature poodle cross. 

Still can't believe Billy is going to have a girl coming to boss him about lol


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Puppies, puppies everwhere and not a nose to kiss.  

Just joking, of course I have Rufus, my own puppy. I cut his ears as close as I could get them so I can petend he is a puppy. He is adorable but doesn't hold a candle to these amazingly sweet little munchkins.  I hope you people all know how lucky you are to be anticipating the homecoming and babyhood of these little treasures.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

fairlie said:


> Puppies, puppies everwhere and not a nose to kiss.
> 
> 
> 
> Just joking, of course I have Rufus, my own puppy. I cut his ears as close as I could get them so I can petend he is a puppy. He is adorable but doesn't hold a candle to these amazingly sweet little munchkins.  I hope you people all know how lucky you are to be anticipating the homecoming and babyhood of these little treasures.



I will remind you of this when I am enduring lack of sleep when crate training, cleaning up endless wee's off the floor, feeding 3 times a day and trying again to stop puppy biting!All worth it tho 🐾


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Puppies, puppies everwhere and not a nose to kiss.
> 
> Just joking, of course I have Rufus, my own puppy. I cut his ears as close as I could get them so I can petend he is a puppy. He is adorable but doesn't hold a candle to these amazingly sweet little munchkins.  I hope you people all know how lucky you are to be anticipating the homecoming and babyhood of these little treasures.


How long can HO hold out and deprive you of your pupternal instincts?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is hard I know, but its like climbing a mountain or canoeing a tough river, when it done you'll have such immense satisfaction of suceeding in rasing a perfect little puppy. You are so lucky! I wish it could be me wiping up puppy puddles.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

You just need to discuss it together rationally until you come round to your way of thinking 😉


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> It is hard I know, but its like climbing a mountain or canoeing a tough river, when it done you'll have such immense satisfaction of suceeding in rasing a perfect little puppy. You are so lucky! I wish it could be me wiping up puppy puddles.


What are the positives....
More cuteness, more to love, company on doggy level for Rufus (we can't interact with a dog the way another dog can)
Your walking one - you may as well walk 2 - 2dogs enjoy a walk better than one dog. One each to cuddle on the couch.
Down side - picking up twice as much poo..... But if your bending down for one poo, you may as well pick up another!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No poop scooping here. We live in the middle of nowhere so we can almost always let it lie.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What sweet little babies Love the tiny little velvet ears


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful puppies!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> No poop scooping here. We live in the middle of nowhere so we can almost always let it lie.


What if people go walking in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Anthony helped us with our choice and Bailey could not be more perfect - well most of the time anyway!

Georgous pups.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Beautiful puppies!!


Ruth we are on well over five hundred acres of land. If I went looking for dog poo I'd step on plenty of deer poo, wolf poo, rabbit poo, racoon poo etc...it disapears before you know it. If it is on a path we use sticks like chop sticks and pitch it into the woods. Think fertilizer.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Five HUNDRED acres?!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

..I'm just trying to work out what proportion of England that is...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Obviously a Canadian acre is different than a British acre!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

The closest comparison is 500 football fields. That's huge!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is mostly forest so no playing football. Take a look at a map of Canada and check out our population. Each of us could have five hundred acres and then some. Land is inexpensive here!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We don't really have proper wilderness. 

And land is very expensive here!

Does the land kind of look after itself or is it quite hard work? How do you keep an eye on it all?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I own 50 acres of forest land in Nova Scotia that was left to me by my dad. I have no clue what to do with it so there is a company that takes care of it for me. Since I no longer live in that province sometimes I think I should just sell it Last time I was down there was in 2007 might go down this summer! 500 is a lot WOW


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Helen, what scrummy looking puppies!! Are you any closer to a preference? They are both so cute.

Apricots are the mystery coat to me. Poppy looked red when born then lightened to the colour of the darker of your two apricot girls then lighter again in places by the time I got her. Now she is going darker again, so who knows!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I know what you mean - I could get more pics next week and they look totally different. 

Anthony asks you to choose when you go to visit at 6 weeks so I guess we will just go with personality on the day. 

It's still as exciting second time round isn't it! Any advice on introducing puppy to Billy?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not that I will have a chance to do it for some time, but I like Ruths idea of bringing items smelling of each dog back and forth so they know the smell of each other before. I also like the idea of bringing a bed ahead of time for the puppy to use and then bring home with you to ease the transition.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I wish I had been able to let Jake meet Ozzy outside so they could play and have fun in neutral territory first. We got home at 1130pm in the dead of winter so not going to happen. Jake was tired and grumpy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ruth we are on well over five hundred acres of land. If I went looking for dog poo I'd step on plenty of deer poo, wolf poo, rabbit poo, racoon poo etc...it disapears before you know it. If it is on a path we use sticks like chop sticks and pitch it into the woods. Think fertilizer.


We need an international Cockapoo camping fest at your place!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I own 50 acres of forest land in Nova Scotia that was left to me by my dad. I have no clue what to do with it so there is a company that takes care of it for me. Since I no longer live in that province sometimes I think I should just sell it Last time I was down there was in 2007 might go down this summer! 500 is a lot WOW


Or maybe a forest Cockapoo fest in your forest renee. I'd like my own forest - a rather cool assert to have x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Helen, what scrummy looking puppies!! Are you any closer to a preference? They are both so cute.
> 
> Apricots are the mystery coat to me. Poppy looked red when born then lightened to the colour of the darker of your two apricot girls then lighter again in places by the time I got her. Now she is going darker again, so who knows!


Perhaps she will be like Dudley, he was I would say a dark gold (just to confuse things more! as he got his colour from a gold cocker mum I tend to use that rather than apricot), for months his coat got lighter on top but the new growth came through darker, that gradually lightened a little to the colour he is now (I would call a light gold!), still has the darker muzzle and ear tips.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Perhaps she will be like Dudley, he was I would say a dark gold (just to confuse things more! as he got his colour from a gold cocker mum I tend to use that rather than apricot), for months his coat got lighter on top but the new growth came through darker, that gradually lightened a little to the colour he is now (I would call a light gold!), still has the darker muzzle and ear tips.


I'm with you Dawn - we call Nina gold - some days she looks darker than others. She isn't the creamy apricot that the apricots usually are.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Perhaps she will be like Dudley, he was I would say a dark gold (just to confuse things more! as he got his colour from a gold cocker mum I tend to use that rather than apricot), for months his coat got lighter on top but the new growth came through darker, that gradually lightened a little to the colour he is now (I would call a light gold!), still has the darker muzzle and ear tips.


Think you're spot on Dawn, she's very similar to Dudley. I quite like the idea of calling it 'gold' as it is definitely more gingery. In fact her new nick name is Ginger Ninja! 

Helen, whichever one you choose you will be perfect! I always find this bit the most exciting, the build up to choosing, naming and collecting . Think Bo would be perfect for a golden girl :twothumbs:


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

With a red dad and a golden mum there is a great selection of colours in the litter. 

Bo is cute! This girl already has a name really - we have been telling Billy to go look for '*****' and now he looks out of the window, am hoping that by the time she arrives he will be 'oh there you are'! 

Got Billy's old crate out - he was very bemused by it all tee hee!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hfd said:


> With a red dad and a golden mum there is a great selection of colours in the litter.
> 
> Bo is cute! This girl already has a name really - we have been telling Billy to go look for '*****' and now he looks out of the window, am hoping that by the time she arrives he will be 'oh there you are'!
> 
> Got Billy's old crate out - he was very bemused by it all tee hee!!


well ***** is an interesting name, is that like when Prince just became a symbol? !!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes it's still in secret code at the moment ha!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

It's a good name though, if it's the same one.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes Donna - same one so far!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

I promise not to say a word


----------

